# Walulis sieht fern



## fac3l3ss (8. Januar 2012)

Die Serie ist einfach nur genial und wäre für mich eigentlich ein Grund, wieder Fernsehen zu sehen, aber die Sendung gibt es kostenlos und legal auf Youtube! 
-> Dokusoaps im Fernsehen -- Von Bauern bis Ordnungswächtern (Walulis sieht fern) - YouTube



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

sehr geil, werd ich auch gucken.
danke für den tipp


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> sehr geil, werd ich auch gucken.
> danke für den tipp


 Gern geschehen! 

Hier sollten alle 5 vollständigen Folgen gelistet sein, aber bei mir geht es momentan nicht(liegt wohl an YT): http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL602B81E7E5643B79


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2012)

muhaha, hab ich mich gefeiert !
das könnte echt von mir sein


----------



## troppa (11. Januar 2012)

Und, Ja die Katze hat AIDS. xD


----------

